# Opening NZ Bank Account While In The UK?



## Luna21 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello! 

I’m in the UK and new here! I will be travelling to join my fiancee and get married just as soon as the border reopens dependent on MIQ booking. I was hoping to open a bank account in NZ, now, whilst Im in the UK and wonder if this is at all possible? I have tried WestPac but they require MIQ details which I don’t yet have. Are there other options? 

Thanks for any help! 

Lucy


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeap ANZ, BNZ, Kiwibank to name but a few. We opened ANZ accounts whilst still in the UK and have recently opened Aus accounts while in NZ.


----------



## Luna21 (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks very much for your help! 👍


----------

